# Automatic CA



## dcguy86 (Nov 21, 2019)

So I had a question for the more veteran team members. Is there anything that leads to an automatic CA when it comes to PIT incidents if you're not on a safety trend?


----------



## dcguy86 (Nov 21, 2019)

I apologize for the vagueness, I was on my way to the doctors when I was asking.  So the short version of this. A TM was moving pallets last night on a RR. The area they were in was cluttered due to the number of pallets and other things over there. They backed up too far and the top part of the mass went right into the takeaway line denting the frame and messing up part of the line itself. Not sure of the damage amount but it was well over the threshold for a drug screen. EF got it fixed over break,


----------



## InboundDCguy (Nov 21, 2019)

If they think it was truly an accident, no.
If they think it was negligence, yes.


----------



## Hal (Nov 25, 2019)

There's very few things that are "automatic CAs". Failure to report and if you are found under the influence of anything after an incident are the only ones that I can really think of.

Other than that it depends on whether its viewed as neglience or not. Someone a few weeks ago took off a dock door and were fine and someone else got into an argument over PPE with an OM and was canned.

Its OM discretion as with most things here.


----------



## Luck (Nov 26, 2019)

I did over $2k on an RC and I didnt even get a coaching for it 😁 Its a complete judgement call. Similar situation with the work area being left a mess by others. In fact it happened because I was trying to clean it up.


----------

